# Morning buds



## ChickenBurrito

What's everyone up to?


----------



## John Price

were u affected by irma


----------



## Bumpus




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bumpus said:


>




Awwww!!!!


----------



## John Price




----------



## Dakota Sioux

ChickenBurrito said:


> What's everyone up to?




Heading out to the golf course. Fore!!!!!!!


----------



## John Price

Dakota Sioux said:


> Heading out to the golf course. Fore!!!!!!!


----------



## John Price

Two years gone
Came back as some bones and so cynical
This skin don't feel like home
It's all overgrown but you'll never know

Take the mirror from the wall so I can't see myself at all
Don't wanna see another damn inch of my skull

Forget the poems of saints and ghosts
I'm the one I fear the most
Little did I know that I was only crying wolf

I know it's so wrong but I'm so far gone
Don't need you to tell me I'm so cynical
Quit being so over-skeptical

Don't need a metaphor for you to know I'm miserable
I don't need a metaphor for you to know I'm miserable


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning.

Are you and G F O P friends?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## John Price

*MOD WARNING: 

Wishing illness/injury on people (e.g., players, coaches) is against the rules. Doing so warrants an infraction. No ifs, ands, or buts.*


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hmm some posts were deleted? Probably just because of the update to HF and not a conspiracy right?


----------



## deepdark

dutch breakfast is what you mean.


----------



## Binary Code

Thought it was a wake & bake thread ha.


----------



## LeafChief

Hello sunshine, or what's your name today


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Tom Hansen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Are you and G F O P friends?




They're actually twin brothers I believe


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Wake n bake?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Herro


----------



## Prntscrn

I'm not your bud, guy


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Firefox can’t find the server at www.plunkd.com


----------



## Binary Code

ChicagoBlues said:


> Wake n bake?



The act of smoking marijuana right after you wake up.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Morning




Morning bud


----------



## LarryFisherman

bud


----------



## Cody Webster

One love


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

Lol Gators.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

I like your committment MPF

also, morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning

What commitment??


----------



## ChickenBurrito

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Morning
> 
> What commitment??




To saying good morning every day


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> To saying good morning every day




It's my thing that I do


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?

@Tom Hansen @CycloneLaunch @stanislav @Cody Webster @Cochese @ucanthanzalthetruth


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?
> 
> @Tom Hansen @CycloneLaunch @stanislav @Cody Webster @Cochese @ucanthanzalthetruth



Good morning to the lot of ya.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hey guys


----------



## Hammettf2b

ello mate


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Good morning all



ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?
> 
> @Tom Hansen @CycloneLaunch @stanislav @Cody Webster @Cochese @ucanthanzalthetruth




NM man you? How's the weather in Georgia?


----------



## Bones Malone

love morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good night.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 
> NM man you? How's the weather in Georgia?




too hot for october


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Huomenta


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, lets start the week off right


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Back from a work trip, morning bros


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning bud. Welcome back.


----------



## Bones Malone

what'd your buds die or sumptin? 

tsss


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?



Chillin. You?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Tom Hansen said:


> Chillin. You?




Werk


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Werk



What ya working on these days? How’s the massage?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Tom Hansen said:


> What ya working on these days? How’s the massage?




Same stuff as always. Shipments and customer emails. Massage is good, almost breaking even.


----------



## John Price

How badly is Georgia going to blow out Florida, and will you be in attendance to witness it?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

G F O P said:


> How badly is Georgia going to blow out Florida, and will you be in attendance to witness it?



lirl


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> How badly is Georgia going to blow out Florida, and will you be in attendance to witness it?




This girl I know will be there


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> This girl I know will be there



She hot?


----------



## Cody Webster

Perhaps


----------



## Cochese

Hello!


----------



## TJ Hooker

fg33 still going on about gurl. Hilarious.

She looked disgusting in her wedding photos, by the way.


----------



## John Price

Tom Hansen said:


> fg33 still going on about gurl. Hilarious.
> 
> She looked disgusting in her wedding photos, by the way.




She got MARRIED?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

G F O P said:


> She got MARRIED?



Rofl yeah.

To some big fat guy.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Wonder if he's a cop. I've always had a thing for cops' wives.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> fg33 still going on about gurl. Hilarious.
> 
> She looked disgusting in her wedding photos, by the way.




What do you know, TJ trying to get involved in a conversation he knows nothing about. There's something you don't see everyday. 

One love.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## TJ Hooker

For a second I thought maybe that “closed on my first house” thread was started by Cody. Then remembered he lives in his parents’ basement and is never leaving.


----------



## John Price

So much anger.


----------



## Cody Webster

TJ seems upset. Hopefully he doesn't get his 121st account banned.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

TJ noted rustled...


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> TJ seems upset. Hopefully he doesn't get his 121st account banned.



Did you look at the wedding pics?


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Did you look at the wedding pics?




Most certainly did not.


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> Most certainly did not.




Nah you had a good "cry" over em mate :'(


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> Nah you had a good "cry" over em mate :'(



That's just not true


----------



## John Price

rip Gurl


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## Cochese

Cody was probably the wedding photographer.


----------



## Cody Webster

Thanks for the pic teej. You completed my morning


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning buds



Sup


----------



## Cody Webster

Cochese said:


> Cody was probably the wedding photographer.



I was happily in Nashville during that time. My sister did get an invite to the wedding though


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros

Woke up to workout this morning, felt super tired and went back to bed. Will make it up this afternoon though.


----------



## Cochese

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning, bawse.


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## TJ Hooker

fg33, I heard you were voted “most likely to still be a virgin and performing data entry for his uncle at age 30” by your graduating high school class.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> fg33, I heard you were voted “most likely to still be a virgin and performing data entry for his uncle at age 30” by your graduating high school class.




That's a riot coming from you TJ....


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cody Webster

Hello.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning.

Heard fg33 and gurl are back together.


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning guise


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Heard fg33 and gurl are back together.




It's like we've gone back 4 years in time


----------



## TJ Hooker

fg33 and gurl exchanging 'love you' messages.

Sickening.

Might try to find bg's number and tell her I miss her.


----------



## Cody Webster

That's some sever accusations right there.

I did no such thing. Her on the other hand, I'm not sure.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> That's some *sever* accusations right there.
> 
> I did no such thing. Her on *the other hand*, I'm not sure.


----------



## Cody Webster

Sev


Tom Hansen said:


>





Severe*

Shall we place bets on when I'll receive the next "accidental" love you text or next text in general?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

lol FG still in love with gurl

also, sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

Have a brutal head cold. Sucks ass. 

Sup with you bawse?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Trying to figure out where some of the cash from the business has disappeared to. Some rat has sticky fingers. Gonna smoke them out The Departed style.


----------



## John Price

ChickenBurrito said:


> Trying to figure out where some of the cash from the business has disappeared to. Some rat has sticky fingers. Gonna smoke them out The Departed style.




McElwain stole them all


----------



## John Price

How is your massage business.


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> Trying to figure out where some of the cash from the business has disappeared to. Some rat has sticky fingers. Gonna smoke them out The Departed style.




Not surprising considering where you live.


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> lol FG still in love with gurl
> 
> also, sup?



Gurl still in love with me


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening Boys


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hi


----------



## Cody Webster

Afternoon


----------



## TJ Hooker

There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool gurl once, shame on — shame on you. Fool gurl — you can't get fooled again.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool gurl once, shame on — shame on you. Fool gurl — you can't get fooled again.



We ain't ever gettin back together. Relax. 

Really would love to know what her motive was though


----------



## Alchemy

Hmm. Wrong kind of buds.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## TJ Hooker

Mr. Dufresne, describe the confrontation you had with your wife the night that she was murdered.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Tom Hansen said:


> Mr. Dufresne, describe the confrontation you had with your wife the night that she was murdered.




She deleted my instagram account without my knowledge or consent


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cody Webster said:


> We ain't ever gettin back together. Relax.
> 
> Really would love to know what her motive was though




She wants to have an affair with you


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> She wants to have an affair with you




I could be a homewrecker like HF great @Tom Hansen


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> I could be a homewrecker like HF great @Tom Hansen



I banged a married chick like a week ago. _Allegedly_.


----------



## Cody Webster

No surprise there


----------



## TJ Hooker

Gonna bang gurl soon.


----------



## Cody Webster

Make sure you double wrap that, for multiple reasons


----------



## Cody Webster

Wonder when/if she'll text me again.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Why do you sit around and wonder about gurl? Move the f*** on. Jesus.


----------



## Cody Webster

Just wondering mate. Chilllllll


----------



## TJ Hooker

wonder - desire or be curious to know something.

Why do you wonder? Who the f*** cares? Honestly, how is this still a f***ing thing we discuss at least five years later? A girl you had sex with once and may or may not have even dated.

Jesus f***ing Christ. I hate you.


----------



## Cody Webster

One love


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?



Sup bawse


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

Sup guise?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning brah


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning, lads. 

Off to practice.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning brahs


----------



## TJ Hooker

How’s gurl today, @Cody Webster ?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Guerzy

has waaaay more pure skill than a Gallagher


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> How’s gurl today, @Cody Webster ?



Haven't heard from her since she told me she loved me


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cody Webster said:


> Haven't heard from her since she told me she loved me




Spoiler: she lied and you'll never see her again.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Spoiler: she lied and you'll never see her again.




The real plot twist is that he really loves her but she's not in love with him anymore.

Also, morning buds


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Outside playing
4 in the AM
Graveyard laying
Talking about the day we'll die in
Rollin' and stylin'
Fresh and flyin'
Midnight ridin'

[Chorus]
*Moonshine
This is my time
Sun goes down and I come alive
Midnight sun in my eyes
Stars are blazing, I feel amazing
I sleep through the noon
Wait up for the moonshine
This is my time*


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> The real plot twist is that he really loves her but she's not in love with him anymore.
> 
> Also, morning buds



ROFL

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

Sup bawse?


----------



## Deficient Mode

bored and feeling like shit


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Deficient Mode said:


> bored and feeling like ****


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning, buds. 

Off to practice. Sounds like it’s raining. Going to be a wet walk.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds

Little chilly here


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning buds. 

There’s a new nephew in town. Tom is an uncle once again.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hi


----------



## Cody Webster

Sup

Will be in Hilton Head on Saturday for th week


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros

Think I injured my rotator cuff. Hurts when I do stuff with my shoulder.


----------



## Cody Webster

Stop reviewing finances so often


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> Stop reviewing finances so often



why isn't tay tay's f***ing album out yet on Spotify


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## Cody Webster

G F O P said:


> why isn't tay tay's ****ing album out yet on Spotify



Cause it sucks.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Cause it sucks.



Isn’t she your favourite musician?


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Isn’t she your favourite musician?



Not anymore


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

@Cody Webster, how far did you end up watching in FNL?


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning



Good afternoon from Hilton Head


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> @Cody Webster, how far did you end up watching in FNL?



I watched all 5 seasons. Good show. Off of Netflix now, though


----------



## Cochese

Cody Webster said:


> I watched all 5 seasons. Good show. Off of Netflix now, though



Do you work or just play golf all the time?
@CodyChodester


----------



## TJ Hooker

He sucks at golf. And has a shitty job.


----------



## Cody Webster

Cochese said:


> Do you work or just play golf all the time?
> @CodyChodester



What @Tom Hansen said

Lot of vacation at the end of the year. Played at probably the nicest course ever yesterday.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

@Cody Webster just crushing balls and sipping nattys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> @Cody Webster just crushing balls and sipping nattys



Precisely


----------



## TJ Hooker

The only balls @Cody Webster is crushing is his own balls cause he sits on them all f***ing day long doing nothing.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> The only balls @Cody Webster is crushing is his own balls cause he sits on them all ****ing day long doing nothing.




Quite a ballsy statement


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> The only balls @Cody Webster is crushing is his own balls cause he sits on them all ****ing day long doing nothing.



Reported


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning boys. Happy turkey day to my US homies


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds

haven't forgotten about yall


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning. 

Another text from.gurl this morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning yall


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, lets start the week off right


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Boys


----------



## ChickenBurrito

SUp?


----------



## Mr. Met

Good morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros. Happy finnish independence day


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning. Happy Finland birthday.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon Boys


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Hi, @ChickenBurrito.

Was nice to hear your voice this weekend.


----------



## gumgum

death to finland


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning, Mr. Burrito!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

What an odd thread. Don't get it personally.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> What an odd thread. Don't get it personally.




I just like to say good morning to my friends

Also, morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## Cochese

Morning, chaps.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hi


----------



## Ar-too

Wake and bake?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hi


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Boys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning bros



Good morning.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning friends


----------



## ChickenBurrito

G'morning brothers


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Burrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?



Morning bud.

How were the holidays?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Tom Hansen said:


> Morning bud.
> 
> How were the holidays?




Good, how about yours?


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Good, how about yours?



They were whatever. Glad they're mostly over.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## Club

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, new year new us


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning buds, new year new us



Except Cody. Same Cody.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ix will never change either


----------



## TJ Hooker

Good morning.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## TJ Hooker

Currently sitting in the Edmonton Airport. Been up since 3:45am. Tired.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Boys


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, happy Friyay


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Chicken

TGIF!!!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## The Crypto Guy

inb4lock


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?

Tired as hell, stayed up too late watching Bama UGA


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Chicken

Not too much here. Just woke up.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Club

Good morning all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Mittelstadt said:


> Good morning all




Morning brother


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening @ChickenBurrito 

How goes it??


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning bros



Morning pal.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning back at ya, bud.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?



Hanging. You?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Morning @Tom Hansen


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup?




Not much. Just woke up


----------



## TJ Hooker

Deficient Mode said:


> Morning @Tom Hansen



Good morning, pal.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Club

Good morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, HAGD


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Good morning @ChickenBurrito and thank you


----------



## Cody Webster

@ChickenBurrito Falcons gonna win the Superbowl this time?


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> @ChickenBurrito Falcons gonna win the Superbowl this time?



lulz


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cody Webster said:


> @ChickenBurrito Falcons gonna win the Superbowl this time?




They're gonna win as many super bowls as the Eagles this year


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Also, sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

@ChickenBurrito Morning. 

Not too much how about you?


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> They're gonna win as many super bowls as the Eagles this year



Lol. K


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Also, sup?



Chillin'. You?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon homies


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Gonna grab some dinner with Selanne08*


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> Gonna grab some dinner with Selanne08*



Pass along my love.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Club

Morning bros


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon fellas


----------



## Club

Good mornings


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds

This buds for you


----------



## TJ Hooker

#CraveLetsTalk


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hello


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup


----------



## Cody Webster

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Afternoon @ChickenBurrito



Busy day of tagging 16 year olds on FB?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## LarryFisherman

Tom Hansen said:


> Busy day of tagging 16 year olds on FB?




savage

crossing the creepy line deep


----------



## Cody Webster

stanislav said:


> savage
> 
> crossing the creepy line deep



Just not true. More typical TJ slander

Also, morning.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## Cody Webster

Groundhogs Day

Mornin


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## Cody Webster

Go Birds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning, f*** the patriots


----------



## Cody Webster

Its a great morning

World f***ing Champions!!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Trade Carson Wentz


----------



## Rodgerwilco

Good morning
Good afternoon
Good evening and
Good night.

Wherever you are, I hope you're feelin' alright.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning buds.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hi


----------



## TJ Hooker

Hello


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning, happy national signing day


----------



## Cody Webster

UGA owns

GA St will still suck even with that stadium.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cody Webster said:


> UGA owns
> 
> GA St will still suck even with that stadium.




UGA hasn't and can't win shit since 1980


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Also, sup?


----------



## Cody Webster

Sup. 

Watching the parade

Did you make it to the Falcons parade last year @ChickenBurrito?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito 

What's the good word??


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning 

Not much @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup bros?


----------



## Guerzy

Gabby contract is an absolute STEAL. He could easily have gotten 7.5+ on UFA.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup bros?




Not much, you??


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> Sup bros?



Sup boss .


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, stayed up too late watching Finland beat Germany


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning brotherz


----------



## Deficient Mode

hi burrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito and @Deficient Mode


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cody Webster said:


> Morning




How's Gurl??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## John Price

Russia 3 - 0 f***


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## Cody Webster

Lol Finland women's team


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cody Webster said:


> Lol Finland women's team




Sad that the only way Americans can celebrate is through women's sports

Also, morning bud


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros

USA best


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Cody Webster

Gold morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Gold morning



Did it take you all day to come up with this?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tom Hansen said:


> Did it take you all day to come up with this?




Gurl probably told him it first.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Did it take you all day to come up with this?



Sorry I wasn't able to sit and post on hf all day like most.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cody Webster said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to sit and post on hf all day like most.




Were you thinking of what to text Gurl instead? Or curled up in a ball sobbing?


----------



## Cody Webster

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Were you thinking of what to text Gurl instead? Or curled up in a ball sobbing?



Gurl is dead boss. Leave gurl alone


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cody Webster said:


> Gurl is dead boss. Leave gurl alone




Was it an accident??


----------



## Cody Webster

Will not say


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, lets cheer for our German brothers


----------



## TJ Hooker

Eh Oh Canada Go


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Cody Webster

Gold morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cody Webster said:


> Gold morning



Gratz. Great story.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Gratz. Great story.



Never thought Schuster would win a gold .


----------



## Club

Good morning


----------



## John Price

Misery is all I see, that's my mind state
My history with the police will shake the crime rate
My main man had two strikes, slipped, got arrested and flipped
He screamed "Thug Life!" and emptied the clip
Got tired of runnin' from the police

And I wonder if they'll laugh when I'm dead?
Why am I fighting to live if I'm just living to fight?
Why am I trying to see when there ain't nothing in sight?
Why am I trying to give when no one gives me a try?
Why am I dying to live if I'm just living to die?

They wanted a new regime. And my regime includes East coast, includes West coast

I was more shocked than anything, you know what I'm saying?
But I wasn't more shocked of him dying
I was more shocked of him... Pac is a strong dude, yo
I know dude, you know what I'm saying? Real strong
So when they was like he got shot, I was just more like, "Again?" you know what I'm sayin'?
He always getting shot, or shot at
He going to pull through this one again
Make a few records about it, and it's going to be over
You know what I'm saying? But when he, when he died
I was just like, "whoa", you know what I'm saying?
Kinda took me by
I mean even though we was going through our drama
I would never wish death on nobody, you know what I'm sayin'
Because there ain't no coming back from that


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Cody Webster

Mornin


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Cody Webster


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

SuP?


----------



## Cody Webster

Mornin bawse


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not much @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, nasty rainy day here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, sunny today. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Thanks @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## VickAshley

Good morning.

Hope this day finds you all well, especially @G F O P 

Your luck will turn upwardly sooner than later buddy!


----------



## John Price

stay in this thread and do not leave @VickAshley


----------



## John Price

it's like talking to a f***ing dog

SIT BOY

SIT

STAY

STAY

DON'T MOVE


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## VickAshley

Good morning, hope you all set your clocks back one hour last night.

#blessed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wait, what??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, back from my vacay


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Good morning bros, March Madness begins today. Good luck in your brackets


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Cochese

Mornin’


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evenin'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G'morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not much @ChickenBurrito 

How goes it?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Yesterday it was sunny and 70s today cold and 50s

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, going to a bachelor party this weekend gonna get f***ed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, never drink kirkland light beer it will mess your stomach up so bad


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito 

Feel better.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Good evening sir


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Good mornin. Off to work. Have a good one


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, spring finally arriving in Atlanta


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Dakota Sioux

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning bros, spring finally arriving in Atlanta



Good afternoon. Sure not spring here yet. Of course I live in North Dakota


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito

How's it going?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning, in laws rolling in soon for the holiday weekend


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning, in laws rolling in soon for the holiday weekend




Evening @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Afternoon all. Just had a nice nap


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Naps are wonderful 

#TeamNap


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, congrats to Villanova


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Good mid morning buds from 5 degrees North Dakota. Spring my ass


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Good evening all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros 

where's @Cody Webster been?


----------



## Cody Webster

Reporting for duty sir


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds. Allergies going nuts. f*** pollen


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning

About to go tour Lambeau


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, lets start this week off on a positive note


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, had chick fil a for breakfast today so it's gonna be a good day


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds

@Tom Hansen @CycloneLaunch @stanislav @Cody Webster @Fugu @Opus @habsman56 @selanne08


----------



## Cody Webster

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito 

I think the Thrashers have a better chance of winning more games than the Flyers do this playoffs


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning buds
> 
> @Tom Hansen @CycloneLaunch @stanislav @Cody Webster @Fugu @Opus @habsman56 @selanne08




How come I'm not listed?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> How come I'm not listed?




Not part of the O.G. group although I probably missed a few names on that. @bpr @face_pincher @kezia


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> Not part of the O.G. group although I probably missed a few names on that. @bpr @face_pincher @kezia




Oh ok


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not much @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Hello brothers, good morning to all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Good morning, happy friday. Also happy 4/20 blaze it


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning Bros

Golfing today


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## CRM 114

Hey


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Afternoon buds


----------



## CRM 114

ChickenBurrito said:


> Afternoon buds



I had a @ChickenBurrito for lunch today


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Skeeterboi said:


> I had a @ChickenBurrito for lunch today




Proud of u


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## CRM 114

G Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, happy saturday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros have a great week


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Evening all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## McDrailers

Whatta ya at there bys?


----------



## 112

Hey friends


----------



## Cody Webster

Hey guise


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## McDrailers

How the heck are ya fellas


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## Chonged

Weight So this Is What You Consider a Good thread?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## New Jersey

buds 24/7


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## ChickenBurrito

G'morn buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## McDrailers

Morning bros


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

hellO


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Good morning bros, have a grate week


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Cody Webster @Opus


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning @MetalheadPenguinsFan @Cody Webster @Opus



ROFL

Sup brah 

Niece was looking at GA Southern. Told her it was a piece of shit school where only losers go


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cody Webster said:


> ROFL
> 
> Sup brah
> 
> Niece was looking at GA Southern. Told her it was a piece of **** school where only losers go




It is. She'll definitely contract chlamydia if she goes to Southern.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Also, morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

G'morn buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## sdf

Morning bugs


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon Boys

TGIF


----------



## McDrailers

TGIF fellas. If it affects you happy victoria day weekend (May two-four). Don't have too many sodas


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, happy monday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## McDrailers

Marning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn' rainy all week in Atlanta smdh


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## I Like Foolish Posts

f*** all of you.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Polynomial Function said:


> **** all of you.




That's not nice.

Morning bud


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morningbros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros, have a grate firyay


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

G'morn bros


----------



## ChickenBurrito

monring bros, eating lunch


----------



## McDrailers

Missed a few days. Sup bros


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, lets have a grate week


----------



## McDrailers

Morning buds. Enjoy the beginning of the summer


----------



## ChickenBurrito

HAGS (have a grate summer)

also, sup?


----------



## McDrailers

Such a Monday feeling day today. oof. Enjoy fellas


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## phrenssoa

I like how y'all are completely disregarding time zone differences in the world


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## John Price

f*** i am sick


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Morning @ChickenBurrito




me rn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> me rn




Let's go Caps...hurrah!!!!!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning brothers and sisters


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## LarryFisherman

brother, hello


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

good morning, happi for Ovi


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morn'


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## rent free

good night


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros, happy early father's day


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## rent free

morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

G'morn buds have a grate tuesday


----------



## rent free

i love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

not a grate morning over here, i have a massive headache

but good morning to everyone else!


----------



## rent free

I'm hungry right now. I've always been hungry.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Feel better @ChickenBurrito 

Also, morning


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

Good morning @VickAshley. Are you still upset that people here are trying to help you?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Monring buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

G'morning bros

lol @ argentina


----------



## rent free

night time buddies


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds

lets make this week aWeSoMe!!


----------



## McDrailers

Starting off the week with a provincial holiday. Solid. Happy last week of June my guys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

[yt]


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning brothers


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## rent free

afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds, brought my car in for service this morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Monring bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

Good morning @VickAshley


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Dont Toews Me Bro said:


> Good morning @VickAshley




Good Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## H3ckt1k

rise and grind


----------



## McDrailers

Technically 1:20 in the afternoon, but good day boys


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

H3ckt1k said:


> rise and grind



Morning bud


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Good morning bros, happy foreth


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning



Sup fam?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## Vertain

Buds and butts. Interesting thread.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## rent free

Night buds


----------



## ChickenBurrito

monring bros


----------



## H3ckt1k

morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## H3ckt1k

Evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Good morning buds


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros


----------



## iGetThatBread

What a fantastic morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

g'morn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito 

TGIF!!!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros happy caturday

meow


----------



## H3ckt1k

Afternoon buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

ChickenBurrito said:


> Morning bros happy caturday
> 
> meow




Meow are you??

Happy Sunday.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happy prime day

and good morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito I told you earlier on when you first started posting here. You need to shut up and listen more than you post. Learn from people on here who are much smarter, and much more experienced in the world, and politics, and life, in general, than you are. It's probably still good advice for you to take at this point.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut the f*** up @G F O P 

Also, good morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut the **** up @G F O P
> 
> Also, good morning all




agreed

also, morning bros


----------



## Hammettf2b

Literally just bumping this to get Daveed's thread off the front page


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## TJ Hooker

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning buds



Good morning.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning went to the beach for the weekend


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds

lets make today great again


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Happy hump day @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not much @ChickenBurrito 

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happy friday buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Good morning @ChickenBurrito 

TGIF!!!!


----------



## SUX2BU

afternoon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happi monday bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds it's almost friday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Happy Hump Day @ChickenBurrito


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Whoops, I forgot today was actually Thursday.

My bad.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon all

TGIF!!!!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon @ChickenBurrito 

Happy caturday


----------



## H3ckt1k

evening buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros have a grate week


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

monring buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Not much @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Good morning buds

have a great start to your weekend


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happy monday buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Happy Monday


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Hello.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

good morning all


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

monring buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happi friday buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds

time to make monday great again


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

good morning bros


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happy monday buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Evening


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup?


----------



## H3ckt1k

morning buds


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morn'


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Morning buds


----------



## John Price

Samsung 85-Inch 8K TV Available in the U.S. in October


----------



## LeafChief

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> Samsung 85-Inch 8K TV Available in the U.S. in October




4,000 nits seems a little excessive - I feel like that would just cause massive eyestrain and fatigue.

Rad, though.


----------



## John Price

https://g.redditmedia.com/7zQE5x66b...nted=false&s=5a057025547bc53622268a65ac9548c9


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros

4 day work week


----------



## New Jersey

day


----------



## ChickenBurrito

g'morn buds


----------



## New Jersey

10:59 am eastern


----------



## SUX2BU

g'day buds


----------



## John Price

this thread is dead


----------



## New Jersey

HFBCommenter said:


> this thread is dead




ish


----------



## ChickenBurrito

good monring buds!!


----------



## John Price

gators lmao @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup buds?


----------



## New Jersey

morning coffee


----------



## ChickenBurrito

happy 1 year birthday to this thread

morning buds


----------



## Conrad McBenis

This is the most stupid, useless thread on this entire site... including threads in the Leafs forum. That's really saying something.


----------



## New Jersey

tonyhawks77 said:


> This is the most stupid, useless thread on this entire site... including threads in the Leafs forum. That's really saying something.




the lounge is "useless." lighten up.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

tonyhawks77 said:


> This is the most stupid, useless thread on this entire site... including threads in the Leafs forum. That's really saying something.




everyone get a load of this guy


----------



## Chonged

good afternoon fam


----------



## Cody Webster

Sup @ChickenBurrito


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Cody Webster said:


> Sup @ChickenBurrito



\sup bud


----------



## John Price

are you experiencing any inclement weather


----------



## Kevs Security

Morning fellers. Having a nice cup of joe


----------



## H3ckt1k

morning


----------



## John Price

this thread is dead


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds, was out of town for a while

back better than ever tho!

SUP?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning rbos


----------



## John Price

*ELDRICK

TONT

WOODS

BOYS*


----------



## Lilou

I haven't been to this sub in years. Weird. Are there any rules? I post a lot of weird ish on the bodybuilding misc forum and I'd like to bring some of my deranged thoughts here.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Lilou said:


> I haven't been to this sub in years. Weird. Are there any rules? I post a lot of weird ish on the bodybuilding misc forum and I'd like to bring some of my deranged thoughts here.




there are no rules!

morning bud


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros

have a grate wednesday


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito


----------



## TJ Hooker

Bonjour, @ChickenBurrito!


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Tom Hansen said:


> Bonjour, @ChickenBurrito!



sup bud


----------



## Cody Webster

Evening bro's


----------



## sdf

Morning


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds


----------



## Cody Webster

Morning bawse


----------



## 112

Morning


----------



## LeafChief

show us your clam


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup buds


----------



## 112

ChickenBurrito said:


> sup buds



good morning man


----------



## ChickenBurrito

monring bros

happy hockey starts today day


----------



## 112

Morning fellows


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning bros

have a grate friyay


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff Will you support the nomination of noted Catholic drug addict Brett Kavanaugh today


----------



## John Price

@RayP @Chippah


----------



## John Price

@RayP have you and the woman gone to a Mormon service yet


----------



## 112

Morning boys. It's a good one. I'm drinking my coffee right now.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff Will you support the nomination of noted Catholic drug addict Brett Kavanaugh today




f*** no.


----------



## New Jersey

afternoon to all the cool loungers rooting for the bronx bombers


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> **** no.




"We Catholics got to stick together."


----------



## John Price

To be honest if you're judging by his credentials Kavanaugh more than fits the qualifications for a Supreme Court Justice. Who cares what he did in HS. We all did something bad in HS. @Cheese Wagstaff had an erotic experience when he was 13. Does that make him ineligible to work for life?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> To be honest if you're judging by his credentials Kavanaugh more than fits the qualifications for a Supreme Court Justice. Who cares what he did in HS. We all did something bad in HS. @Cheese Wagstaff had an erotic experience when he was 13. Does that make him ineligible to work for life?




Your slow slide into being a right wing reactionary the past couple years has been upsetting. What would Alvin think of you?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Your slow slide into being a right wing reactionary the past couple years has been upsetting. What would Alvin think of you?




Who said I was a right wing reactionary


----------



## John Price

I never wanted Trump to win. I voted Hillary. @Cheese Wagstaff This presidency is not one I find rather favorable but it is the one the people did vote for and Hillary did make mistakes. I'm not going to be a blind Democrat and act like Hillary was robbed of an election when she was the one ignoring the working class Americans in the rust belt. 

Kavanaugh is a damn qualified individual too and why should I harbor any ill will towards him? What did he do? dumb High school stuff. "He got drunk in HS." Who didn't? "He was a bad drunk." Who wasn't?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

He is not accused of getting drunk in high school, so get your facts straight.

There’s no better reminder that you don’t know anything than when you try to discuss politics. Your lack of knowledge on just about everything is astounding for a person with nothing but free time.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> He is not accused of getting drunk in high school, so get your facts straight.
> 
> There’s no better reminder that you don’t know anything than when you try to discuss politics. Your lack of knowledge on just about everything is astounding for a person with nothing but free time.




He's accused of getting drunk in college.


----------



## John Price

A man with like 7 FBI investigations, and none of them found that rather disturbing?


----------



## John Price

Should they limit your ability to work because of what you did in high school? Or the things you did When you were 13?


----------



## John Price

"This guy wrote papers for other people. He's a bad person. He will never work again."


----------



## John Price

You are calling me a right wing revolutionary. Do you know how idiotic you sound, how asinine?


----------



## John Price

Judge...his name.


----------



## John Price

Is.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> "This guy wrote papers for other people. He's a bad person. He will never work again."




I should not be a Supreme Court Justice, you’re correct about that.

The crime he is accused of is sexual assault. You can doubt whether it happened (doesn’t seem to be conclusive proof either way), but conflating that with binge drinking, consensual sex, or CONSTITUTIONALLY PROTECTED FREE SPEECH A DESPERATE YOUNG LAD DID SO HE WOULDNT DEFAULT ON STUDENT LOAN PAYMENTS is gross.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I should not be a Supreme Court Justice, you’re correct about that.
> 
> The crime he is accused of is sexual assault. You can doubt whether it happened (doesn’t seem to be conclusive proof either way), but conflating that with binge drinking, consensual sex, or CONSTITUTIONALLY PROTECTED FREE SPEECH A DESPERATE YOUNG LAD DID SO HE WOULDNT DEFAULT ON STUDENT LOAN PAYMENTS is gross.



Ms. Krabappel: I believe that with persistent discipline, even the poorest student can end up becoming, oh, say, Chief Justice of the Supreme Court.
Homer: Chief Justice of the Supreme Court. What great men he would join: John Marshall, Charles Evans Hughes, Warren Berger... Mmmmmmm... Berger...


----------



## John Price

Marge: Do you want your son to grow up to be Chief Justice of the Supreme Court or a sleazy male stripper?
Homer: Can't he be both like the late Earl Warren?
Marge: Earl Warren wasn't a stripper!
Homer: Now who's being naive?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

You’re a bad person and it’s a good thing you don’t interact with anyone or you’d make the world far worse.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> You’re a bad person and it’s a good thing you don’t interact with anyone or you’d make the world far worse.




kavanaugh is going to be confirmed you know that right


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> kavanaugh is going to be confirmed you know that right




In no way is this post a response to any other posts in this thread.


----------



## 112

Did you two not have a good morning?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> In no way is this post a response to any other posts in this thread.



you playing the 420m lottery tonight


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

One one two said:


> Did you two not have a good morning?




I am unsure why he used this thread to bring up a political topic I’ve never discussed with him and regret engaging.


----------



## sdf

Morning bugs


----------



## John Price




----------



## 112

Morning friends. I'm an early bird today.


----------



## habdynasty

10 more days until they legalize bud in Canada , morning bud. Lol


----------



## ChickenBurrito

habdynasty said:


> 10 more days until they legalize bud in Canada , morning bud. Lol






morning bud


----------



## 112

Morning buds


----------



## Kevs Security

Morning fam. Helluva day


----------



## ChickenBurrito

good morning bros

getting some rain from this hurricane bout to hit


----------



## 112

good morning, all


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds

on my way to Nashville for the weekend


----------



## 112

Morning.

BBQ + smoky honey mustard sauce at Subway is a joyous mix of flavours.


----------



## 112

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning buds
> 
> on my way to Nashville for the weekend



Have you finally found your calling and started a country band?


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morn'


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup./


----------



## ChickenBurrito

high to my canadian buds


----------



## John Price

Good morning


----------



## John Price

hood mornin


----------



## John Price

Body, wanna feel my body,
body, baby, such a thrill, my body
Body, wanna touch my body,
body, baby, it's too much, my body
Body, check it out, my body, body,
baby, don't you doubt, my body
Body, talking about my body, body,
baby, checking out my body
Listen here
Every man wants to be a macho man
To have the kind of body always in demand
Joggin' in the mornings, go man go
Workouts in the health spa, muscles grow
You can best believe me
He's a macho man
Glad he took you down with anyone you can
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
Macho, macho man
I gotta be a macho man
Macho macho man
I gotta be a macho


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

my tron @Lunazaia Nox Fleuret when i come out in wwe 2k19 career mode


----------



## John Price

*sex symbol*

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

@tonyhawks77 @VickAshley


----------



## John Price

Trish GOAT diva


----------



## John Price

How dare you try to go against
The glorious one,hon
I'll slaughter your son,
It's over

The story is done
You can be number two
But I'm second to none

What,you forgot Queen Bee
Is the Notorious One?

Baby,Baby,Baby,Baby
I'm the cream de la cream
So you can never play me
See I'm more than a lady
I'm more than a lover,
More than enough for you


----------



## 112

Good evening, gentlemen. I'm glad this thread has music now.


----------



## John Price

yuw


----------



## John Price

monin


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds


----------



## John Price

@Chippah will you get Fallout 76 on release day


----------



## John Price

They are saying it is full of bugs initially !!!


----------



## John Price

Soulja‍ boy up in this ‍ watch me crank that watch me roll


----------



## John Price

Soulja‍ boy up in this ‍ watch me crank that watch me roll


----------



## John Price

Soulja‍ boy up in this h ‍ watch me crank that watch me roll


----------



## John Price

888 888 
888 888 
888 888 
.d88888 .d88b. .d88888 .d88b. .d88b. 888d888.d8888b 
d88" 888d88""88bd88" 888d88P"88bd8P Y8b888P" 88K 
888 888888 888888 888888 88888888888888 "Y8888b. 
Y88b 888Y88..88PY88b 888Y88b 888Y8b. 888 X88 
"Y88888 "Y88P" "Y88888 "Y88888 "Y8888 888 88888P' 
888 
Y8b d88P 
"Y88P"


----------



## John Price

VBULLETIN MESSAGE
You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## John Price

* Chicago Blackhawks IGT: Preseason edition*

Started by Grimson, 09-20-2018 11:17 AM


----------



## John Price

@Oogie Boogie @Dugray 


!!!


----------



## John Price

hi ello


----------



## ChickenBurrito

looks like mods don't do their job moderating threads anymore


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning @Cody Webster @CycloneLaunch @Tom Hansen @StanGetz


----------



## John Price

you going to jacksonville for the game


----------



## John Price

go DAWGS


----------



## John Price

@Halladay


----------



## LarryFisherman

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning @Cody Webster @CycloneLaunch @Tom Hansen @StanGetz




what's good homie


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> what's good homie




do you recreationally partake


----------



## John Price

Soulja‍ boy up in this h ‍ watch me crank that watch me roll


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> do you recreationally partake




even for you this is severely lacking context


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> even for you this is severely lacking context



k


----------



## 112

Morning holmses


----------



## John Price

morning hommies


----------



## Cody Webster

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning @Cody Webster @CycloneLaunch @Tom Hansen @StanGetz



Sup


----------



## TJ Hooker

Morning.


----------



## John Price

.
───────────────────────────────
───────────────████─███────────
──────────────██▒▒▒█▒▒▒█───────
─────────────██▒────────█──────
─────────██████──██─██──█──────
────────██████───██─██──█──────
────────██▒▒▒█──────────███────
────────██▒▒▒▒▒▒───▒──██████───
───────██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███─
──────██▒▒▒▒─────▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█─
──────██▒▒▒───────▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒█▒██
───────██▒▒───────▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
────────██▒▒─────█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
────────███▒▒───██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
─────────███▒▒───█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█─
────────██▀█▒▒────█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██──
──────██▀██▒▒▒────█████████────
────██▀███▒▒▒▒────█▒▒██────────
█████████▒▒▒▒▒█───██──██───────
█▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒█────████▒▒█──────
█▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒█───███▒▒▒█──────
█▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒█────█▒▒▒▒▒█──────
██▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒█───█▒▒▒███──────
─██▒▒▒▒███████───██████────────
──██▒▒▒▒▒██─────██─────────────
───██▒▒▒██─────██──────────────
────█████─────███──────────────
────█████▄───█████▄────────────
──▄█▓▓▓▓▓█▄─█▓▓▓▓▓█▄───────────
──█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█──────────
──█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█──────────
──▀████████▀▀███████▀──────────


----------



## John Price

.
─────────────────────────────
─────────────▐█▌─────────────
─────────────▐░▌─────────────
─────────────▐░▌─────────────
─────────────▐░▌─────────────
──────────▄▄▀░░░▀▄▄──────────
────────▄▀░░░░░░░░░▀▄────────
──────▄▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄──────
─────▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌─────
────▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌────
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
───▐▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▌───
──▄███████████████████████▄──
─████▀────▀███████▀────▀███▄─
─███▀───────█████────────███─
─███───███───███───███───███─
─███───▀▀▀───███───▀▀▀───███─
─▀███▄─────▄█████▄─────▄███▀─
──▀███████████████████████▀──
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
───▐░▄▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀▄░▌───
───▐░█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█░▌───
───▐░█──█──█──█──█──█──█░▌───
───▐░█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█▀▀█░▌───
───▐░▀▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄█▄▄▀░▌───
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
───▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌───
────▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀────


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

mornin' @ChickenBurrito


----------



## 112

Good morning.


----------



## John Price

112 said:


> Good morning.



hi


----------



## ChickenBurrito

good god @HFBCommenter needs a real life friend so bad


----------



## John Price

ChickenBurrito said:


> good god @HFBCommenter needs a real life friend so bad




u going to jacksonville


----------



## John Price

i'm not mad and you shouldn't be mad either

we are friends

how is your brother


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito


----------



## John Price

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret help me i am making python dictionary and when i export to json file only the last line of the dictionary appears !

I am using json.dump command !


----------



## John Price

I cannot discord rn because I am busy trying to workon this python. But the dictionary is being stupid ! I'm pretty sure you can output an entire dictionary and not just one line. @Lunazaia Nox Fleuret or anyone with python experience please help !


----------



## John Price

lmao 



@Cody Webster


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito what is your experience with python 3.7


----------



## John Price

Why is Python so difficult?


----------



## John Price

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret this dumb language ! you cannot even WRITE A FOR STATEMENT CORRECTLY UNLESS YOU INDENT IT 

WHO EVER HEARD OF THAT


----------



## John Price

# Four Fundamental Forces with JSON
d = {}
d ["gravity"] = {
"mediator":"gravitons",
"relative strength" : "1",
"range" : "infinity"
}
d ["weak"] = {
"mediator":"W/Z bosons",
"relative strength" : "10^25",
"range" : "10^-18"
}
d ["electromagnetic"] = {
"mediator":"photons",
"relative strength" : "10^36",
"range" : "infinity"
}
d ["strong"] = {
"mediator":"gluons",
"relative strength" : "10^38",
"range" : "10^-15"
}
import json
# encoding to JSON
data = json.dumps(d)
# write to a file
with open("4forces.json","w") as f:
f.write(data)
# reads it back
with open("4forces.json","r") as f:
data = f.read()
# decoding the JSON to dictionay
d = json.loads(data)
print(d)


----------



## John Price

json.dump(_obj_, _fp_, _skipkeys=False_, _ensure_ascii=True_, _check_circular=True_, _allow_nan=True_, _cls=None_, _indent=None_, _separators=None_, _encoding="utf-8"_, _default=None_, _sort_keys=False_, _**kw_)
Serialize _obj_ as a JSON formatted stream to _fp_ (a .write()-supporting file-like object) using this conversion table.
If _skipkeys_ is true (default: False), then dict keys that are not of a basic type (str, unicode, int, long, float, bool, None) will be skipped instead of raising a TypeError.
If _ensure_ascii_ is true (the default), all non-ASCII characters in the output are escaped with \uXXXX sequences, and the result is a str instance consisting of ASCII characters only. If _ensure_ascii_ is false, some chunks written to _fp_ may be unicode instances. This usually happens because the input contains unicode strings or the _encoding_ parameter is used. Unless fp.write() explicitly understands unicode (as in codecs.getwriter()) this is likely to cause an error.
If _check_circular_ is false (default: True), then the circular reference check for container types will be skipped and a circular reference will result in an OverflowError (or worse).
If _allow_nan_ is false (default: True), then it will be a ValueError to serialize out of range float values (nan, inf, -inf) in strict compliance of the JSON specification. If _allow_nan_ is true, their JavaScript equivalents (NaN, Infinity, -Infinity) will be used.
If _indent_ is a non-negative integer, then JSON array elements and object members will be pretty-printed with that indent level. An indent level of 0, or negative, will only insert newlines. None (the default) selects the most compact representation.
Note

Since the default item separator is ', ', the output might include trailing whitespace when _indent_ is specified. You can use separators=(',', ': ') to avoid this.
If specified, _separators_ should be an (item_separator, key_separator) tuple. By default, (', ', ': ') are used. To get the most compact JSON representation, you should specify (',', ':') to eliminate whitespace.
_encoding_ is the character encoding for str instances, default is UTF-8.
If specified, _default_ should be a function that gets called for objects that can’t otherwise be serialized. It should return a JSON encodable version of the object or raise a TypeError. If not specified, TypeError is raised.
If _sort_keys_ is true (default: False), then the output of dictionaries will be sorted by key.
To use a custom JSONEncoder subclass (e.g. one that overrides the default() method to serialize additional types), specify it with the _cls_ kwarg; otherwise JSONEncoder is used.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng


----------



## John Price

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret  !!


----------



## John Price

•w1thTHÊsymbôlÖFthéLÖSàngélésLAKÊRSpàstWATCH1NGinAPPRÖVAL,jàmêsANDthéLAKÊRSyöungCÖRÊprôvédTHATthé1rPRÊSÊNTàndFUTURÊisPRÊTTYtàntàl1z1ng,TÖÖ.• •• •jàmêsHAD28PÖ1NTS,11ASSisTSànd11rébôundsWH1LÊléàd1ngAlàtéRALLYfôrHisf1rstHÖMĚv1ctôryW1THthéLAKÊRS,128-111ÖVÊRthéPRÊV1ÖUSLYunbéàténDÊNVÊRnuggétsÖNthursdàyN1GHT.•


----------



## John Price

•"ôfCÖURSÊiNÖT1CÊDh1mS1TT1NGr1ghtÖNthéßASÊL1NÊôvérTHÊRÊ,"jàmêsSA1D."ônéÖFthéALL-T1MĚlàkérGRÊATS.whàtHÊSdônéFÖRthisFRANCHisÊinHis20-plusYÊARShéréSPÊAKSwôndérsFÖRmê.TÖbéAßLÊtôCÖMPÊTÊàgà1nstH1MàllTHÖSÊyéàrs,ANDfôrMĚtôßÊàbléTÖshàréAjérséy,THÊsàmêJÊRSÊYàsH1MàtTHispô1nt,ISpréttySPÊC1AL."• •• •w1thßRYANTinATTÊNDANCÊfôrTHÊf1rstT1MĚs1ncéLÊßRÖNSàrr1vàlINlà,KYLÊkuzmàSCÖRÊD22PÖ1NTSàndJAVALÊmcgeeADDÊD21TÖcômplémêntJAMĚS74thCAREERtr1plé-dôublé.• •• •butTHÊrésultWASévénMÖRÊimpréss1vé:THÊlàkérsTRA1LÊDbyÊ1GHTpô1ntsW1THs1xM1NUTÊSléftINthéFÖURTHquàrtérßÊFÖRÊlàncéSTÊPHÊNSÖN,whôF1NisHÊDw1th12pô1nts,STARTÊDà15-2ràllyW1THbàck-tô-bàck3-PÖ1NTÊRS.• •• •"théF1RSTcôupléÖFgàmês,WHÊNwéFÊLLbéh1nd,WÊstàyédßÊH1ND,"jàmêsSA1D."tôn1ghtWHÊNwéFÊLLbéh1nd,WÊléàrnédFRÖMôurMisTAKÊS,àndTHATSônéÖFthéMÖSTimpôrtàntTH1NGSinLiFÊ."• •• •jàmêsGÖTstàplésCÊNTÊRrôck1ngÖNàGÖ-AHÊADdunkW1TH3:31TÖplàyßÊFÖRÊlônzôßALLmàdéANàrtfulSTÊP-ßACK3-pô1ntér.KUZMAàddédTWÖhugéDUNKSdôwnTHÊstrétchÖFlôsANGÊLÊSsécôndW1NinTWÖdàysAFTÊRàn0-3stàrt.• •• •"lébrônISdô1ngWHAThéALWAYSdôés,"DÊNVÊRcôàchM1CHAÊLmàlônéSA1D."àndLÊßRÖNisßR1NG1NGàllTHÖSÊguysTHÊ1Rcônf1déncéWAYup.ŸÖÜRÊsee1ngKYLÊkuzmàANDlébrôn,THÊ1RchémistryGRÖW1NG."• •• •n1kôlàJÖK1Cscôréd24pô1ntsFÖRthéNUGGÊTS,whôWÊRÊôffTÖthé1rßÊSTstàrtS1NCÊthé2009-10séàsôn.JAMALmurràySCÖRÊD22PÖ1NTSàndMÖNTÊmôrrisHAD20,ßUTdénvérCÖULDNTànswérTHÊlàkérsRALLYlédßYjàmês,WHÖpôstédHisth1rdCAREERtr1plé-dôubléINstàplésCÊNTÊRfôrHisth1rdDiFFÊRÊNTtéàm.•


----------



## John Price

•jsôn.dump(ôbj,FP,sk1pkéys=fàlsé,ÊNSURÊ_ASC1I=TRUÊ,chéck_c1rculàr=trué,ALLÖW_NAN=TRUÊ,cls=nôné,INDÊNT=NÖNÊ,sépàràtôrs=nôné,ÊNCÖD1NG="UTF-8",défàult=nôné,SÖRT_KÊYS=FALSÊ,**kw)• •sér1àl1zéÖßJàsAjsônFÖRMATTÊDstréàmTÖfp(A.wr1té()-suppôrt1ngF1LÊ-L1KÊôbjéct)US1NGthisCÖNVÊRS1ÖNtàblé.• •ifSK1PKÊYSisTRUÊ(défàult:FALSÊ),thénD1CTkéysTHATàréNÖTôfAbàs1cTYPÊ(str,UN1CÖDÊ,int,LÖNG,flôàt,ßÖÖL,nôné)W1LLbéSK1PPÊDinstéàdÖFràis1ngAtypeerrôr.• •ifÊNSURÊ_ASC1IisTRUÊ(théDÊFAULT),àllNÖN-ASC1IchàràctérsINthéÖUTPUTàréÊSCAPÊDw1th\UXXXXséquéncés,ANDthéRÊSULTisAstrINSTANCÊcônsist1ngÖFàsc1iCHARACTÊRSônly.IFénsuré_àsc1iISfàlsé,SÖMĚchunksWR1TTÊNtôFPmàyßÊun1côdéINSTANCÊS.thisUSUALLYhàppénsßÊCAUSÊthéINPUTcôntà1nsUN1CÖDÊstr1ngsÖRthéÊNCÖD1NGpàràmêtérISuséd.UNLÊSSfp.wr1té()ÊXPL1C1TLYundérstàndsUN1CÖDÊ(àsINcôdécs.gétwr1tér())THisisL1KÊLYtôCAUSÊànÊRRÖR.• •ifCHÊCK_C1RCULARisFALSÊ(défàult:TRUÊ),thénTHÊc1rculàrRÊFÊRÊNCÊchéckFÖRcôntà1nérTYPÊSw1llßÊsk1ppédANDàC1RCULARréféréncéW1LLrésultINànÖVÊRFLÖWÊRRÖR(ôrWÖRSÊ).• •ifALLÖW_NANisFALSÊ(défàult:TRUÊ),thénITw1llßÊàVALUEERRÖRtôSÊR1AL1ZÊôutÖFràngéFLÖATvàlués(NAN,inf,-INF)inSTR1CTcômpl1àncéÖFthéJSÖNspécif1càt1ôn.IFàllôw_nànIStrué,THÊ1Rjàvàscr1ptÊQU1VALÊNTS(nàn,INF1N1TY,-inf1n1ty)W1LLbéUSÊD.• •ifINDÊNTisAnôn-négàt1véINTÊGÊR,thénJSÖNàrràyÊLÊMĚNTSàndÖßJÊCTmêmbérsW1LLbéPRÊTTY-PR1NTÊDw1thTHATindéntLÊVÊL.ànINDÊNTlévélÖF0,ÖRnégàt1vé,W1LLônlyINSÊRTnéwl1nés.NÖNÊ(théDÊFAULT)séléctsTHÊmôstCÖMPACTrépréséntàt1ôn.• •nôté• •• •s1ncéTHÊdéfàultITÊMsépàràtôrIS,,théÖUTPUTm1ghtINCLUDÊtrài1ingWH1TÊSPACÊwhénINDÊNTisSPÊCiF1ÊD.yöuCANuséSÊPARATÖRS=(,,tôAVÖ1Dthis.• •ifSPÊCiF1ÊD,sépàràtôrsSHÖULDbéAN(itém_sépàràtôr,KÊY_SÊPARATÖR)tuplé.ßYdéfàult,(,,ARÊuséd.TÖgétTHÊmôstCÖMPACTjsônRÊPRÊSÊNTAT1ÖN,yöuSHÖULDspécify(,,TÖél1m1nàtéWH1TÊSPACÊ.• •éncôd1ngISthéCHARACTÊRéncôd1ngFÖRstrINSTANCÊS,défàultISutf-8.• •ifSPÊCiF1ÊD,défàultSHÖULDbéAfunct1ônTHATgétsCALLÊDfôrÖßJÊCTSthàtCAN’TôthérwiséßÊsér1àl1zéd.ITshôuldRÊTURNàJSÖNéncôdàbléVÊRS1ÖNôfTHÊôbjéctÖRràiséAtypeerrôr.IFnôtSPÊCiF1ÊD,typeerrôrISràiséd.• •ifSÖRT_KÊYSisTRUÊ(défàult:FALSÊ),thénTHÊôutputÖFd1ct1ônàr1ésW1LLbéSÖRTÊDbyKÊY.• •tôUSÊàCUSTÖMjsônéncôdérSUßCLASS(é.g.ÖNÊthàtÖVÊRR1DÊSthéDÊFAULT()mêthôdTÖsér1àl1zéADD1T1ÖNALtypés),SPÊCiFYitW1THthéCLSkwàrg;ÖTHÊRWisÊjsônéncôdérISuséd.•


----------



## John Price

•GÖÖDGÖ౦ԀTHATS✔SÖMĚgôôdR1GHTTHÊRÊr1ght✔théré✔✔IFiDÖƽàүSÖmySÊLFIsàySÖTHATSwhàtIMtàlk1ngAßÖUTr1ghtTHÊRÊr1ghtTHÊRÊ(chôrus:ʳᶦᵍʰᵗᵗʰᵉʳᵉ)MMMMMᎷМНÖ0ОଠÖÖÖÖÖОଠଠÖÖÖÖᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒGÖÖD•


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Shut the f*** up


----------



## John Price

Lunazaia Nox Fleuret said:


> Shut the **** up



•quàndÇAprénd2sémà1nésPÖURplusTÊsént1rCÖMPLÈTÊMĚNTàTÊRRÊ,ràqué,CÖMMĚs1TAVAisunéPHA-LARYNG1TÊ/S1NUS1TÊ/STRÊPT,étc.APRÈSunéSÉANCÊàuss1PÖPÖTTÊ,2SÊMA1NÊSpéndàntLÊSQUÊLLÊStàsJUSTÊpàsLAfôrcéN1lénérg1éPÖURcônt1nuérTAprôgréss1ônÊTôùTUàsUNÊfôrtéßAisSÊdéPRÖDUCT1V1TÉàCAUSÊdéTÖUTçà...TASpàsÊNV1ÊdéRÊCÖMMĚNCÊR2SÊMA1NÊSàprèsPÖURv1vréUNàutré2sémà1nésDÊNFÊRàndSÖôn.PARCÊquéFA1RÊ8-10KMdéVÉLÖ,unéFÖisàux2sémà1nés,CÊSTpàsASSÊZpôurVÖ1RunéPRÖGRÊSS1ÖNquélcônqué.•


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito tell your ilk to back off the ucf folk in jacksonville


----------



## John Price

Chicken Burrito is too busy getting drunk in the Jacksonville Publix parking lot to post in this thread.


----------



## John Price

*Marge*: Homer! Where did you get that?
*Homer*: Get what?
*Marge*: That giant donut.
*Homer*: Well, I acquired it legally. You can be sure of that.


----------



## Cody Webster

HFBCommenter said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> @Cody Webster




I was there. Gritty the GOAT


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> I was there. Gritty the GOAT




love how he throws things at kids and gets himself ejected lol


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

•dérÊRSTÊRp1ànist,DÊRbàchSP1ÊLT,unàbhäng1gVÖNirgéndwélchém"ST1LL"(ôbßARÖCKôdérSÖNST)undN1CHTs1chSÊLßST.érGÊHTh1né1nINd1éSEELÊvônßACH,unàbhäng1gVÖM"st1ll".D1Êtémp1UNDd1éDYNAM1KimSP1ÊLvônÊVGÊN1kôrôllôvßR1NGTd1éMUS1KvônßACHzußisdàtôNÖCHn1chtVÊRW1RKL1CHKTÊNàsdruckANmênschl1chké1t.ZUMérsténMAL,dàssßÊ1MhörénVÖNd1ésénVAR1AT1ÖNÊN,inDÊNschnéllénUND"làutérén"VAR1AT1ÖNÊNn1chtDÊNé1ndruckVÖM"géräusch"SÖNDÊRNimmêrNÖCHvônMUS1KérwécktW1RD.•


----------



## The Crypto Guy

LOCK THIS THREAD ALREADY. Its just one moron posting in it.


----------



## John Price

The Crypto Guy said:


> LOCK THIS THREAD ALREADY. Its just one moron posting in it.



God ^ / \ /____\ Jesus Mr.McMahon


----------



## John Price

God
^
/ \
/____\
Jesus Mr.McMahon


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

mornin


----------



## John Price

@ChickenBurrito did you see the Gators game Saturday


----------



## John Price

D.J. Swearinger Sr.: "We Got The W, That's All That Matters"


----------



## John Price

the w


----------



## John Price

the s


----------



## John Price

Alex Prewitt joins the show to help hand out some early season superlatives and take a closer look at the most pressing questions that have yet to be answered thus far. In this episode we discuss the biggest disappointment (5:15), the best line in hockey (13:11), the most frustrating injury (19:55), the most pleasant surprise (24:05), the first coach to be fired (30:20), the biggest storylines to follow moving forward (39:50), the Rocket Richard Race (49:45), and whether this version of the...


----------



## 112

Morning


----------



## John Price

Nic Dowd


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@beowulf


----------



## John Price

good monin


----------



## John Price

*10/29: Which Team Is Having The Most Disappointing College Football Season?*

10/29/2018
Less
Stew and Bruce start this week's episode of the podcast talking about Northwestern's upset over Wisconsin (2:05); they talk about Gardner Minshew and Washington State after their win over Stanford (15:30); which college coaches the Cleveland Browns might consider (23:30); they get into this weekend's big game between Alabama and LSU (28:15); and they finish the podcast answering your questions in the mailbag (37:00). **Trader Joe's is the presenting sponsor of The Audible.**
Duration:00:57:57


----------



## John Price

Happable Hallowool Hallowool!


----------



## John Price

mornin


----------



## John Price

@tonyhawks77 @VickAshley


----------



## John Price

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret @Tom Hansen

Getting compilation error despite valid syntax  

line 32
for x in Data['data']
^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
Process finished with exit code 1


----------



## John Price

line 33, in <module>
if Data['name:']:
KeyError: 'name:'
Opened database successfully
Process finished with exit code 1


----------



## John Price

line 33, in <module>
if Data['name']:
KeyError: 'name'


----------



## John Price

for x in Data:
if Data['name']:
print("Doc.");

*THIS IS VALID CODE

DUMB PYTHON DOESN'T KNOW *****


----------



## John Price

I can't take it any more boys Python is being so impolite and givin gall these compilation errors it's so difficult. You tab something to format it and it complains about bad formatting. All I did was press tab. What's wrong? 

I can't wait until this code finally worsk and I'll never have to program another line of this dumb language in my life

Pestilence


----------



## John Price

The sooner you all fix this for me the quicker I shut up


----------



## John Price

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret @tonyhawks77 it finally works

If you just keep throwing code at Pycharm and compiling evnetually it will work

It took nearly 20 hours of coding but it finally works !


----------



## John Price

morning boys


----------



## John Price

morning *bud*  @Cheese Wagstaff @Chippah


----------



## John Price

Going to discord to rant


----------



## John Price

morin


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> @Lunazaia Nox Fleuret @tonyhawks77 it finally works
> 
> If you just keep throwing code at Pycharm and compiling evnetually it will work
> 
> It took nearly 20 hours of coding but it finally works !



Share your prowess otherwise it's all bullshit like everything that has ever came out of your mouth since you've been born


----------



## John Price

The funniest thing about these python rants is how I spend 4 or 5 days stuck on one line of code  

IF i had a job programming I would not be very competent !


----------



## John Price

Lunazaia Nox Fleuret said:


> Share your prowess otherwise it's all bull**** like everything that has ever came out of your mouth since you've been born




yo'ure not a programmer you're a biomedical engineer


----------



## John Price

biomedically engineer my foot so the pain goes away


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> yo'ure not a programmer you're a biomedical engineer



I'm better than you.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> biomedically engineer my foot so the pain goes away



I'll bio engineer your foot so that it goes right in your ass where it belongs.


----------



## John Price

i'm all grown up

*now*


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

morning to my good friend @Max Powers aka Vic Rattlehead. Surprised the mods let you back in on HF. Reddit not going so well for you? LOL. Welcome back BUDDY.


----------



## John Price

"VP of marketing"


----------



## John Price

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS @darko @Max Powers  

Bandwagoners


----------



## John Price

Don't let that distract you from how HAPPY i am my GOOD FRIEND @Max Powers is back on HFBOARDS lmao. I HOPE you enjoy your return here BUDDY


----------



## John Price

"I got banned from HFBoards so I'm going to post on Reddit which has no profanity filter and somehow I'm going to return to HFBoards even though Reddit again has no profanity filter and is generally less restrictive in content"  

It's like you are literally going to a more restrictive place. Why come back?


----------



## John Price

You can now use this object_hook function when invoking the JSON parser.
with open('sample.json', 'r') as fp:
obj = json.load(fp, object_hook = obj_creator)
print obj
# prints
{"firstName" = "Alice","lastName" = "Hall", "age" = 35}


----------



## John Price

Examples of JSON Usage
JSON is extremely popular nowadays. Many websites and SaaS (Software As A Service) applications offer JSON output which can be consumed directly by applications. Some of the publicly available ones include:
StackOverflow/StackExchange. Here is a URL which returns a list of questions in JSON format.
GitHub offers a JSON api at GitHub API v3.
And here is the Flickr API: Flickr - Yahoo Developer Network.


----------



## John Price

# Here is a method to find and change a value in the database.
for item in spaces:
if item.get('use') == "examination" :
item['price'] = 175

for item in datastore['office']['medical']: # This loop shows the change is not only in books, but is also in database
if item.get('use') == "examination" :
print 'The {} rooms now cost {}'.format(item.get("use"), item.get("price"))


----------



## John Price

The json.dumps function takes a Python data structure and returns it as a JSON string.
json_encoded = json.dumps(data)
# print to screen
print json_encoded
OUTPUT:
[{"noun": "hello", "Hola": "Hello", "Hoi": "Hello"}]


----------



## darko

HFBCommenter said:


> HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS @darko @Max Powers
> 
> Bandwagoners




How about them Wizards?

Oh that's right you are a Lakers fan now.


----------



## John Price

whoa he posted in lounge


----------



## John Price

cowboys


----------



## John Price

snap infraction


----------



## John Price

@darko @Max Powers


----------



## John Price

@Max Powers


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@darko @Max Powers


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

When will you release your viral rant video on the state of the 2018 cowboys @darko


----------



## John Price

Dak


----------



## John Price

Thinking amari cooper will lead Cowboys to Super Bowl


----------



## John Price

Actually thinking you have a shot at the Super bowl every year


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Max Powers


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## darko

Last time Redskins won the SB:


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@darko is so embarassed by Cowboys irrelevance he has become Patriots fan.


----------



## John Price

Lunazaia Nox Fleuret said:


> I'll bio engineer your foot so that it goes right in your ass where it belongs.



*MOD WARNING: 

Wishing illness/injury on people (e.g., players, coaches) is against the rules. Doing so warrants an infraction. No ifs, ands, or buts.*


----------



## Jaguar God

HFBCommenter said:


> @Max Powers




You really need a hobby that doesn't consist of spending 20 hours a day on this site.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

morning buds


----------



## John Price

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning buds



Scram


----------



## The Crypto Guy

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning buds



go away pot head


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

The Crypto Guy said:


> go away pot head




Hey now, I indulge in the jazz cabbage too friend!!!


----------



## Dakota Sioux

ChickenBurrito said:


> morning buds



Mornin stoner


----------



## John Price

Morning buds


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning buds


----------



## ChickenBurrito

sup?


----------



## John Price

ChickenBurrito said:


> sup?



Nm gotta go through training u


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Afternoon buds


----------



## Tarantula

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Afternoon buds




Good idea, already have...


----------

